# Polish & Polska (Poland), Polonia



## JerryNone

How does one say Polish, Poland, Polska, Polonia; in your language?
Thanks & Dowedzenia Pan Jurek


----------



## Outsider

What is the difference between Poland, Polska, and Polonia?


----------



## Leftmost Cat

In Irish, Polish would be "Polainnis" (pronounced /pɔlɪnʃ/) and Poland would be "An Pholainn" (pronounced /an fɔlɪn/). For reference, "an" is the definite article, often used before the name of a country.


----------



## Marga H

Outsider said:


> What is the difference between Poland, Polska, and Polonia?


Hi!
Polska means Poland ( po polsku = in Polish )
Polonia ( Latin word to say Poland ) is used to describe Polish people living out of their country. Polish community abroad.


----------



## Outsider

Thank you. 

Well then, in Portuguese:

Polish (m/f): *polaco/a* (Portugal) or *polonês/polonesa* (Brazil)
Poland = Polska = *Polónia* (Portugal) or *Polônia* (Brazil)
Polonia: we have no specific word for this, but we can always say _emigrantes polacos/poloneses_ "Polish expatriates".


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

Poland/Polska: بولندا (_Bōlanda_)
Polish (person): بولندي (m. - _bōlandi_); بولندية (f. - _bōlandiyya_)
Polish (language): البولندية (_al-bōlandiyya)_
Polish expatriates: البولنديون المتغربون (_al-bōlandiyy__ūn al-mutagharrib__ūn_)


----------



## Marga H

JerryNone said:


> How does one say Polish, Poland, Polska, Polonia; in your language?
> Thanks & Dowedzenia Pan Jurek


Just a small correction: Do widzenia!
Pozdrowienia!


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
Poland (country) - ポーランド pōrando
Polish (language) - ポーランド語 pōrando-go
Polish (people) - ポーランド人 pōrando-jin
Polish expatriates - 在外ポーランド人 dzaigai pōrando-jin


----------



## ronanpoirier

Outsider said:
			
		

> Polish (m/f): *polaco/a* (Portugal)


I always learned it as "polaco/a" here  And "polonês/a" was a just a different way to say that.

Hungarian:
Polish = lengyel
Poland = Lengyelország
Polonia = I have no idea


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

-Poland: Polònia
-Polish (language): polonès
-Polish (inhabitant): polonès (male singular), polonesa (female singular), polonesos (male plural, or general), poloneses (female plural).
-Polonia: there's no specific word as far as I know.


----------



## Anatoli

*Russian:*
П*о*льша (Pol'sha) - country
п*о*льский (pol'skiy) -language or adjective
пол*я*к, п*о*лька, пол*я*ки (p_a_l*'a*k, pol'ka, p_a_l*'a*ki) - inhabitants

*Chinese:*
波兰 (simplified) or 波蘭 (traditional) Bōlán - Poland
everything else is derived from the main word


----------



## Hakro

*In Finnish:*

- Poland: Puola
- Polish (language): puola
- Polish (inhabitant): puolalainen (male or female); puolatar (female): polakki (derogatory)
- Polish (adjective): puolalainen
- Polonia (community): puolalaisyhdyskunta


----------



## DrLindenbrock

In Italian:

-Poland: Polonia
-Polish (language): (il) polacco
-Polish (inhabitant): polacco (masc. sing.), polacca (fem. sing.), polacchi (masc. pl.), polacche (fem. pl.).
-Polonia (Polish community abroad): no specific word. You could say: la comunità polacca all'estero (the Polish community abroad), i polacchi all'estero, la comunità polacca nel mondo (the Polish community in the world), i polacchi nel mondo.

In Persian:
Poland = لهستان / lahestân
Polish language: لهستانی / lahestâni
Polish inhabitant: (sorry, I'm not sure)
Polonia (Poles abroad): (sorry, don't know)


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

-Poland: *Poljska* / Пољска
-Polish (language): *poljski jezik* / пољски језик
-Polish (inhabitant): *Poljak* / Пољак (masc. sing.), *Poljakinja* / Пољакиња (fem. sing.), *Poljaci */ Пољаци (masc. pl.), *Poljakinje* / Пољакиње (fem. pl.).
-Polonia (Polish community abroad): no specific word. Maybe "poljska dijaspora" / "пољска дијаспора".


----------



## Thomas1

JerryNone said:


> How does one say Polish, Poland, Polska, Polonia; in your language?
> Thanks & Dowedzenia Pan Jurek


Just in case you were interested:
This year a new name has been coined for a Polish person living outside Polish territory. During this holiday a Polish TV programme _Kawa czy Herbata_ announced a contest for devicing a name for Polish person who lives outside Poland. The winner's _Polonus_ (I wonder what other people (natives and not only) think of it). People (of Polish origin) called from all over the world, to tell the truth they called from English-speaking countries, and they asked them how the name went down. The immigrants liked it they said it sounded more palatable than _Pole _or now mainly derogatory _Polack_ and so it chimed in. It's made its way into media, I heard it used a few times on Polish TV but it isn't widely used yet.


Tom


----------



## Cepkah

bulgarian: ПОЛША (country)
              полски  (language)

turkish: Polonya but the old name of Poland was *Leh*istan ''-istan'' this suffix means ''home of''. For polish language we still say *Leh*çe, even though we use Polonya..


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

Poland: *פולין* (_polin_) (sometimes also *פולניה* _polania_)
Polish (language): *פולנית* (_polanit_)
Polish (person): *פולני* (m.), *פולניה* (f.) (_polani, -ia_)
Polonia: no specific word


----------



## Anatoli

Cepkah said:


> bulgarian: ПОЛША (country)
> полски  (language)
> 
> turkish: Polonya but the old name of Poland was *Leh*istan ''-istan'' this suffix means ''home of''. For polish language we still say *Leh*çe, even though we use Polonya..


In Russian we have an obsolete word for Pole: лях (l'akh), I wonder if it's the same origin or stem. Поляк (m) -p_a_l'*a*k, полька (f) - p*o*l'ka are the modern words.


----------



## gigi1

In Greek:
-Poland: Πολωνία (Polonia)
-Polish (language): Πολωνικά (Polonika)
-Polish (inhabitant): Πολωνός (m,Polonos)/ Πολωνή (f,Poloni)
-Polonia (Polish community abroad): Πολωνική κοινότητα του εξωτερικού (Poloniki koinotita tou eksoterikou,no precise word)


----------



## ALOV

Poland (country): Polen
Polish (language): Pools
Polish (man): Pool


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:

Poland: Polonia
Polish (language): poloneză
Polish (inhabitant): polonez(m.), poloneză(f.) ; polon, polonă
Polish (adjective): polonez; leşesc (an older term)


----------



## JerryNone

Outsider said:


> What is the difference between Poland, Polska, and Polonia?


 Polska = Polish Name
Poland = English Name
Polonia = Latinized Name In Latin Script
Πολωνια = Latinized Name In Greek Script


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Poland - Lenkija
Polish - lenkas/lenkė (male/female)


----------



## doman

Vietnamese


Poland: *Ba lan*
Polish (language): *tiếng Ba lan
*Polish (person): *người Ba lan*
Polonia: *Ba lan kiều*


----------



## suslik

In Estonian:

Poland (country): Poola
Polish (language): poola
Polish (person): poolakas


----------



## MarX

Hi!

In Indonesian:

Poland = *Polandia*
Polish language = *Bahasa Polandia*
Pole = *Orang Polandia*

Salam,


MarX


----------



## avok

In Turkish:

Poland: Polonya

Polish language: Lehçe


----------



## kusurija

Hi all!
That's confusing, that there isn't answer in Czech till now (as Poland is our 2-nd greatest neighbour after Germany) here!

So in Czech: 
Polska - Polsko
Polish (inhabitant) - Polák(m.), Polka(f.)
Polish (language) - polština (jazyk polský)
(to speek in) Polish - polsky
Polish (provenience, thing...) - polský(m.), polská(f.), polské(n.)

There is a saga in Old Czech's sagas: 
There were two brothers - Čech and *Lech*. They came to hill Říp. (>Čech - ancestor of Czechs, Lech - ancestor of Polish). After some time Lech turned to samewhat back direction to (nowaday's) Poland...


----------

